# A Curly Maple Cane



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,

Well I am not going to try and convince you I knew what I was doing, but I decided to try my hand at making a cane (first one ever) with shaping a wood handle with rasps and files. 

I made this cane to be used in my right hand, I have a hip problem right now (hip replacement operation pending).  I am not sure if I like the added detail I carved or if itâ€™s a tacky detail, but itâ€™s done now.






I decided I needed to make myself a cane.  I wanted to make something that was unique and mine.  I had a vision of a curly maple cane with a shaped handle that fit my hand and felt good in my grip.  I also wanted to use a finish I have used before with curly maple, an antique finish that I first read in a Jeff Jewitt article.

















The finish is fairly simple, two aniline dyes (one dark brown, one light brown), Wacto Danish oil and amber shellac.   The dyes are applied in a sequence that begins with the dark brown first.  It will soak into the end grain of the open curl.  






I then sanded off all the dark finish I could, leaving the dark dye still in the end grain of the figured maple.  Then I applied the lighter brown aniline dye and set it to dry.  Two wipe on coats of Watco followed by three coats of shellac make up the final top coat application.

The result is a cane I can use and know no one else has one like mine.  I am not going to say much about my shaping or carving skills except I know that this was fun and I would try it again.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 19, 2007)

it is a great looking cane, and hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well done. Not tacky at all. It is your personalized cane. Hope all goes well with the surgers. Hip replacement has gotten very sophisticated in recent years. Hopefully, a couple months after the surgery, the cane will be a display item in your home.


----------



## badwin (Apr 19, 2007)

Jim
That is an awesome looking cane.  I like the extra details and Curly Maple is one of my favorite woods.  Good luck with the surgery.
Brian


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 19, 2007)

Great looking cane. Wishing you the best of luck with the sugery.


----------



## twoofakind (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice. I love the finish and details. Great work.
Andy


----------



## JimGo (Apr 19, 2007)

That is beautiful!  Excellent job.  I like all the little embellishments - it really makes the cane special.  Congratulations!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks pretty neat to me.  I never saw a claw-foot cane handle before, at least that's what it looks like.  And good luck with the surgery.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Apr 19, 2007)

Great job Jim.  Love the finish and the craftsmanship is excellent.


----------



## papaturner (Apr 19, 2007)

Great cane........mine didn`t turn out as well. Hope the surgery goes well . Perry


----------



## ahoiberg (Apr 21, 2007)

ca finish? []
really, it's a beautiful piece, i've often thought of making a cane and i do believe you've inspired me!
that wood has a great figure.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 21, 2007)

not tacky at all, looking good....hope all goes well.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome looking cane, best of luck with your surgery.


----------



## kkwall (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nicely done! Excellent wood and finish. Fantastic.[8D][8D][]


----------



## Rojo22 (Apr 24, 2007)

As a carver, I think the details are understated and very appropriate for the cane, NICE JOB!


----------



## Hiram33 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice looking cane. I am working a a cane that will have stone handle and will post the pictures as soon as I complete it good luck with the operation


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 25, 2007)

Jim,
Wow, that's gorgeous.  I really like the finish and the way it enhances the curl.  I've been getting requests for cane wood lately.  It must be getting big.  Well, I can see why.
Rob


----------



## jedgerton (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope your surgeon is as skilled in his trade as you obviously are with turning and woodworking.  Best of luck with the surgery!

John


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks Every One,

I appreciate your kind words and comments.  I enjoy using this finish to make figured soft maple stand out...I think it does well on this cane.[]

My operation is this spring, I look forward to loosing this constant pain.

[8D]


----------

